# [email protected] & [email protected]



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Wizards currently up 6 2 mins left in the 2nd quarter, and Miami with a huge lead over Philadelphia in the 3rd quarter...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

The glimmer of hope remains. I'm pretty sure they must lose for us to still have a chance.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> The glimmer of hope remains. I'm pretty sure they must lose for us to still have a chance.



I don't know if anyone has noticed this yet.

But Chicago and Philadelphia still have one more game to play against each other.

The thing is, whoever wins that game, it'll have to be their only win in their final games if the Magic can make it into the playoffs.

They'll also need to beat both teams, along with Indiana.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed this yet.
> 
> But Chicago and Philadelphia still have one more game to play against each other.
> 
> ...


Here's the scenario:

Chicago needs to win ONE of their remaining games to eliminate Orlando (CHI holds tiebreaker vs Orlando)

The fate lies in the hands of Chicago. Philly can win one more game, but if Orlando wins out, and Chicago somehow loses their last 4, Orlando would hold a tie-breaker vs the Sixers and put them into the playoffs.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

If the Magic tie with the Sixers and Bulls, the Magic get the tie breaker also.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Duck34234 said:


> I don't know if anyone has noticed this yet.
> 
> But Chicago and Philadelphia still have one more game to play against each other.
> 
> ...


Philly and Chicago do not play each other again this season.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's what needs to happen for us to get in:

1.) Bulls and Sixers lose tonight (both are losing)
2.) Bulls lose to us and lose at least 1 of 2 other games 
3.) Sixers lose to us and lose at least 1 of 2 other games
4.) We beat Pacers

Still very possible. The Bulls and Sixers each have a cupcake left (Charlotte and Toronto respectively) but the rest of the games are very loseable.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

> Philly and Chicago do not play each other again this season.


wup..

I'm still confused. If the Magic beat the Bulls, who holds the tie-breaker?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

**** Ben Gordon.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It should still come down to the last game of the season. The Bulls have to lose out and the Magic have to win out with Philly tying both of our records. The Bulls should lose at Miami, then Orlando. I have no idea what Philly will do, but it should come down to the last game of the year.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Why, Washington? Why have you forsaken us?


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

If we tie with Chicago for the 8th spot, Chicago holds the tie-breaker over us... I don't know how we're still mathimatically in... Chicago would hold a better conference record


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

jskudera said:


> If we tie with Chicago for the 8th spot, Chicago holds the tie-breaker over us... I don't know how we're still mathimatically in... Chicago would hold a better conference record


No, if we tie with the SIXERS and Bulls, then we will have the best record over both of them and win the tie breaker. All we need is the sixers to win one more, and the Bulls to lose the rest. It pretty much comes down to Toronto beating the Bulls on the last game of the season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> Why, Washington? Why have you forsaken us?



Not only that but a few days ago New Jersey had a shot at taking down both Philly and Chicago and lost both, those *******s.

This is crazy. If we had just started this run 2 games earlier we'd probably be in or if Philly or Chicago just drop an extra one over the last month (like not having Ben Gordon go 9-9 from 3) and we'd be in ... damnit ... so close.

If we do get there it would be an incredible story.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Maybe the other teams don't want us in the playoffs. We are pretty scary right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> Maybe the other teams don't want us in the playoffs. We are pretty scary right now.



I said that one the NBA forum ... that I bet Detroit would not want to play us in the first round right now. Of course, then some over-protective Detroit fan went crazy even though I didn't even say we'd beat them. But the way we are playing right now I certainly think we could give them some trouble... especially since Arroyo and Darko would have a little extra incentive against them.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I've been following the scores real closely; it would be incredible if we could make it and if we did, I'd make sure I'd find a way to watch the playoffs. Seems unlikely though :sad:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

JNice said:


> I said that one the NBA forum ... that I bet Detroit would not want to play us in the first round right now. Of course, then some over-protective Detroit fan went crazy even though I didn't even say we'd beat them. But the way we are playing right now I certainly think we could give them some trouble... especially since Arroyo and Darko would have a little extra incentive against them.


Imagine Detroit vs. Orlando again in the first round. We'd pay them back for what they did to us a few years ago. Damn you Tmac!


----------

